# A weekly tasting event.



## NeHigh (May 24, 2007)

I've said my hellos and I want to pass along a weekly smoking event. If you're near the Norther Kentucky area check out The Party Source on Tuesday evening. The Party Source is located in Bellevue, Kentucky. Hit the link for their sight. I have no affiliation with The Party Source other than being a long time customer.

http://www.thepartysource.com/

For $10 you get three and sometime four smokes. The event is outside when the weather is nice, otherwise it is at The Beer Sellar on the river.

There is a raffle every Tuesday where you can win cigar related items. Tickets are a buck or 6 for $5. Every eighth week there is a special "blue ticket". Each bag of smokes contains a blue ticket. If your ticket is drawn you get a collection of all the smokes that were sampled for the eight weeks.

You can buy beer to drink along with you smokes. Although The Party Source offers wine and spirits they are not licensed to serve these on the premises beyond a sample amount.


----------



## Brian D.-cl (May 23, 2007)

Welcome NeHigh! You described the Tuesday PS herfs perfectly sir. (Except for mentioning that as part of the $10 fee there's also usually some food to nosh on.) Hard to beat the deal.


----------

